# My tort seems to be eating dirt



## russiantortoiselover1 (Dec 26, 2012)

My male tort seems to be eating the dirt in his cage and yes I'm sure it's not his poop. What do I do?
I give them plenty of choices and my girls are chowing down so its not the food. Please help


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 26, 2012)

What type of substrate is it?


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 26, 2012)

If its dirt from outside he could be after minerals. Walter has a few places in the outside garden where he absolutely loves to eat dirt, it's never hurt him, but you might want to bump up the amount of multi vitamin your using for a week or so.


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2012)

Try using a mineral supplement. I like MinerAll. This has stopped a lot of rock eaters.


----------



## russiantortoiselover1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I use the zoomed dirt (the kind that comes in bricks) mixed with play sand


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 26, 2012)

Tom said:


> Try using a mineral supplement. I like MinerAll. This has stopped a lot of rock eaters.



I just checked into this product. It says it is for carnivores and insect eating reptiles. But one could still use it for an herbivore tortoise??

(I just noticed my leopard pooped out some mini rocks in his morning soak)


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes. It is fine for herbivores. Most insects have an inadequate calcium to phosphorous ratio, and it is necessary to correct it. These products are designed and created to fill that need for reptile insectivores. Herbivorous reptiles that are fed a diet high in grocery store foods have the same problem. Not enough calcium. But its not just calcium. Many other minerals and trace elements are necessary, and it must all be in balance too. When they start eating rocks and substrate, it is often an indicator that there is some shortage or imbalance and in most cases a supplement like MinerAll will correct the imbalances.




russiantortoiselover1 said:


> I use the zoomed dirt (the kind that comes in bricks) mixed with play sand



I highly recommend against using sand as part of your substrate. It sits in their gut and if they eat enough, it can cause an impaction. I can also irritate their eyes and skin. If your tortoise is eating it, you are on your way to impaction city...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 26, 2012)

gottcha.. thanks


----------



## Tortus (Dec 28, 2012)

I also had the same problem when I initially mixed sand with the coconut coir, and noticed some sand in the soak. I immediately switched to nothing but eco earth (zoo med coconut fiber). I figure if it decides to much the substrate now it should be safe. Unless coco coir/fiber can cause impaction.


----------



## tyrs4u (Dec 28, 2012)

Make sure to provide pumpkin to let things go smoother, I'll spare you the details


----------



## russiantortoiselover1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks this is off topic but lots of the topics say "parse error" everytime I try to view them what's up with that?


----------



## jane_goblin (Jan 2, 2013)

russiantortoiselover1 said:


> Thanks this is off topic but lots of the topics say "parse error" everytime I try to view them what's up with that?



Same with me!! It happens ALL THE TIME with "off topic chit chat"


----------

